# True love. Post yours!



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

My friend posted this picture on FB of Romeo and Me. It melts my heart. I love that my horse loves me so much that he will come to me. I was walking with him and then I let him go and he looked away and I walked away from him, and I called his name and he came to me! It made me so happy!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

She let's me do all kinds of goofy stuff with her.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

My babies


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I don;t have any photos but when my filly see me coming to her pen she goes and waits by the gate ^^


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

I can't discriminate. Jojo knows all about posin, while I look like a cheesy idiot. Butch & I have some very serious discussions, as you can see.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

P.O.A mare- Farah


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Here is me and my heart horse King. Everything I have ever wanted out of a horse.


----------



## Losthope236 (Feb 9, 2009)

I love my girl she is amazing.










One of my favorites:


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

This is Maccaroni, my first live foal out of my stallion. I took 2 years of finding a mare that would HOLD ONTO A PREGNANCY, to get him but eventually we had a foal. Thankfully it had nothing to do with my stallion 

Sarah Rinkel's Photos | Facebook


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

He's my number one man 

and this is just one of our boarders that I 'm very close to.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

All of these pics are adorable!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

My daughter and her Shetland pony Teddy








My step-daughter and Hattie the pony








My landlords daughter and Sadie


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

My Beau baby <3


----------



## monicadunlap (Dec 19, 2010)

This is my girl, Cloud. She is such a sweetie she follows me like a puppy..lol


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Mr G and I, I love this boy, and I hope he loves me


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

This is my hubbys true love - Cherokee









And this is my love... she and I have been together for 25 or 26 yrs now.


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

I posted of Me and Sampson and Cash but I guess I'll post of the rest of my horses 

Doc an I

Jozie

Ash

Ezra


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Stan and I when stan was injured. He had been on box rest for 3 months y this stage!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

This is my Nelson, he is my 21 year old TB Gelding, whom is my heart and soul. I call him my SuperHero, because he is 

*You know it is Twooo Wuv when, I wait for him when he has to go Poop, and he waits for me when I have to go Pee*





*He asks me to check his breath for him when he see's a sexy mare come by:*




*He can wake up with "Bed Head" and I still find him oober schmexhsy*



*We'll tred through unknown waters together*




*He isn't scared to show affection in public*








*I'd go anywhere he leads me, and he'd go anywhere where I lead him. After everything we've been through together, we're still the best of friends <3 *and he doesn't care if I have a saggy **** or not....**


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

*♥♥♥ My one and only love! ♥♥♥*





he lets me do whatever to him lol he's so good even if I make him look dorky


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

The love of my life...Lakota. I usually crawl under his stomach while he's free out in the pasture or fall asleep on him...but these are the only pics I have of us "showing our love". He's a goofball and lets me do anything to him...even putting orange cones on his head and walking him around to see how long he can keep it between his ears. <3


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Demi (light bay) and Ginisee (almost black)

My two thoroughbred ladies!


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Here's my baby <333


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

This is an adorable pic of my young cousin and the old Mini, Nestor, that i used to own  She just fell in love with him, can you tell? Renamed him Custard for me....:lol:

Then i have pics of me and my 16 going on 17-yr-old Arabian mare. We have a serious love-hate relationship (i love her & she _tolerates _me ha ha)
This is literally the last horse i ever expected to really love!
She has such a people-independant attitude, doesn't like alot of interaction tho she's not bad to catch, can't stand to be petted or groomed and has NO patience.
However she will do just about ANYTHING you ask of her in the saddle and once she realized that i wasn't going to get off & never try again when she had her bucking episodes while running, we've gotten along wonderfully. 
I've had many lovey horses that i adored, but none that i would ever NOT give up, like Chico (boy's name, i know:lol.


----------

